# Rayovac Workhourse Hazard Lite (LED)



## hawk (Mar 16, 2002)

First post. I could not find a search reference to this device, so thought I'd post about it.

At the local you-better-buy-it-now-otherwise-never-see-it-again store, I found the above mentioned lamp (spelling and all), model #W4AASAF. BTW, I took a digital pic but don't know how to attach to this forum.

The sales rap from the packaging:
Visible Over A Mile Away
Runs Over 50 Hours
Weather Resistant
Works on cars, trucks, trailers, boats or whatever
Magnets and convenient road-stand on back
Super bright flashing light
Push-button once for flashing, twice for constant on

Indeed, there is gasketing material at key areas to help seal out moisture. The lamp itself is a soft rectangle, looking similar to one of the quad-type car headlights, and is quite thin. The two LARGE flat magnets (i.e., biggest magnetic tape I've ever seen) are flush-mounted, as is the slide-out stand. 

4AA cells (not included) provide the juice to fire 12 -- that's 12 -- LED's. This fella is stylish, a very well built.

Initial tests indicate that the LED's array is quite focused to the somewhat oval retangular lens, with no stray or spatter pattern. Obviously, there is something that makes it flash, but whatever intelligence is inside seems to make the flash function much brighter than the constant on function (surge/pulse voltage from a component?)

While I've not dissected the assembly to see the color of the LED's, with the amber lens it's definitely a one-trick light. The -constant- function can be used to read, but would probably better serve as a gentle illumination in a tent or similar situation.

Worst case for me would be to use the lamp on the bumper of my small travel trailer in the event of a breakdown -- it would provide better illumination than nothing or than a warning triangle.

Here's the kicker, and a question: I only paid $2.99 for this lamp! It's clearly worth more than that, and would be were in not in a close-out store. However, as common as Rayovac products are, how come I've never seen this product... at any price?

Regards,
hawk


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Mar 17, 2002)

Workhorse hazard light on Rayovac page
Not the best pic, but...

It does look pretty interesting. Wouldn't be too bad to have in a roadside emergency kit. I'd pay $2.99 for it.

Now I have to pester Wal-Mart to try to get the thing. Yet another flashy/lighty thing for me to spend my money on.


----------



## hawk (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks for finding the link, Alaric.

I looked all over the Rayovac site, even used different words in their search engine, and still couldn't find a reference.

BTW, as one who's thinking of having is checks preprinted with 'Pay to the order of WALMART', I've never seen this device there.

I hestitated to mention the actual place, but in my part of the country there's a chain of close-out stores called "Big Lots". That's where I found the haz-light for $2.99

Thanks again!
hawk

How DO y'all get those pics on this forum? Some of 'em are on the page instead of via a link to other sites.


----------



## springnr (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Hawk, I picked up four and threw one in each trunk.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Apr 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hawk:
*

I hestitated to mention the actual place, but in my part of the country there's a chain of close-out stores called "Big Lots". That's where I found the haz-light for $2.99

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I went up to Ponca City again (a friend of mine bought a GPS and the cables for his laptop and we were watching it track us in realtime while we drove) and I went to the Kmart (which is going out of business) but found no really really good deals to speak of. I also went to the "Big Lots" and found some glow-in-the-dark lightswitch plates (2 for 88 cents) but declined to get them, but I did get a lot of snacks. I looked all over for the Workhorse light, but that store didn't have them. Maybe it's time to roadtrip-- but I doubt I'll be getting to South Carolina any time soon...


----------

